
Ask HN: What exception tracking service do you use? - aembleton
I&#x27;ve been looking at Honeybadger, Airbrake and Rollbar.  I&#x27;ve noticed that this same question was asked on HN three years ago, but I expect the feature sets have changed since then. I&#x27;m looking at this for a Java&#x2F;Spring web application.
======
joshuap
We use Honeybadger at Honeybadger (I'm one of the cofounders), and think it's
pretty sweet. :)

Our Java client supports Spring: [https://github.com/honeybadger-
io/honeybadger-java#spring-fr...](https://github.com/honeybadger-
io/honeybadger-java#spring-framework-usage)

------
mattbillenstein
Sentry -- can't say I've used the others you've mentioned.

